# platy problems..



## itsOlls (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, i got an already pregnant female platy from the pet store about 3 months ago. 2 weeks after i brought her home, she had her babys. but after she had them, i noticed she still looked like she was ppregnant. and she's been that way for the past like 9 weeks. her belly has been massive ever since she had her babys. i know the tank conditions are fine, and i have had differnet mothers have babys, but this one is giving me trouble.

thanks for looking.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

and your question is???


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

she maybe just plain fat  but seriously, they tend to look prego even after they drop the fry....and they can reproduce every 30 to 45 days, depending in water conditions and temp....keep an eye out for her gravid spot....


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Dominate Female Platy. The thing is she might still have fry in her and lets them out a few at a time and keep the rest in her for a couple of hours or days and lets some more out. 

If she is stressed in anyway she will keep the fry inside of her and will refuse to let them out which in turn she will die. What I had to do was take my males out of my tank and place them into my 20 gallon tank for a couple of days and she was alright. If you haven't noticed the Males always follow the dominate female and leave the other ones alone and they can be a pain in the butt to the female.

Also I will recommend only leaving one or two males in the tank with all the females or you will have a Platy EXPLOSION in like two months. In 4 months I had over 90 fry that survived and I let my Eel eat alot of them before I could get them out and all my LFS are fully stocked on them right now because i got rid of 80 of them. Lesson learned lol

Answer your question? If you got anymore just let me know


----------



## itsOlls (Mar 25, 2009)

mousey.. you're right i didnt really ask a question.. sorry..

zakk and suess.. thank you both. ill try putting her in a separate 5 gallon tank, see if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

any time. 

cheers!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe that female platys actually have the ability to inventory sperm to impregnate themselves for quite a long period after their interaction with a male. You can expect more babies...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think its up to 3 batches of fry on one mating before shes needs a male again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

so female platys have basically figured out how to reduce their need for a male! lol


----------

